# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Λούγαρο

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λούγαρο Carduelis Spinus, ο ακροβάτης τραγουδιστής.
Ένα από τα πιο ήμερα στρουθιόμορφα πουλιά της οικογένειας των σπιζών  είναι το λούγαρο. Η κοινωνικότητά του, ο ήρεμος χαρακτήρας του, η  ομορφιά του φτερώματός του και το κελαριστό του κελάηδημα, είναι από τα  στοιχεία της συμπεριφοράς του που το κάνουν ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό.
Το λούγαρο το συναντάμε σε όλες της περιοχές της Ελλάδας με τις  ονομασίες Αηδονάκι, Ζιζικάκι, Κιτρινάκι, Λούβαρο, Λουβαράκι, Λουγαρίνι,  Μούλος, Μπαστοκάναρο, Σκαθάκι, Σκαθί, ενώ στην Κύπρο το ονομάζουν  Θκιολαρούδι.
  
     
     
       

Το European Siskin όπως λέγεται στην Ευρώπη, είναι ενδημικό πουλί και  συναντάται σε όλη σχεδόν την Ευρώπη και την Ρωσία , καθώς και στα  παράλια της Βορείου Αφρικής. Κάποια συγκεκριμένα είδη συναντώνται και  στην Κίνα.
Πρόκειται για ένα μικρόσωμο, αλλά κομψό πουλί, με μικρό κεφάλι και κοντή  διχαλωτή ουρά. Το συνολικό του μήκος δεν ξεπερνάει τα 12,5 εκατοστά. Το  κωνικό του ράμφος είναι μακρύ και μυτερό σαν της καρδερίνας ενώ τα  πόδια του είναι γκριζόσαρκα.
 Το ενήλικο αρσενικό ξεχωρίζει από την μαύρη κορώνα στο κεφάλι και την  μαύρη τραχηλιά στο λαιμό, το κιτρινοπράσινο στήθος και το ουροπύγιο  χωρίς ρίγες. Οι φτερούγες του έχουν σκούρα χρώματα με έντονα κίτρινα ή  λευκοκίτρινα σημάδια. Η βάση και τα πλαϊνά της ουράς του είναι κίτρινα  και έχει έντονες ρίγες χαμηλά στα πλευρά. Μοιάζει αρκετά με τον φλώρο.
 Το θηλυκό λούγαρο διαθέτει γκριζοπράσινη κορώνα, το στήθος και το  ουροπύγιό του είναι λευκόχρωμο, με κιτρινοπράσινο χρώμα και διάχυτη  γράμμωση. Το νεαρό λούγαρο είναι πιο καστανωπό σε πλάτη και μανδύα, το  κεφάλι του είναι πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο, με διάχυτες ραβδώσεις σε όλο το σώμα.
 Ζει και αναπαράγεται σε δάση κωνοφόρων και ερυθρελάτης. Συχνά θα το  δούμε και σε όχθες ποταμιών με πλατάνια ή σε συστάδες σημύδων, σκλήθρων  ακόμα και σε φράχτες, πάρκα, και κήπους. Είναι ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικό πουλί  και θα το δούμε συχνά το χειμώνα σε μεγάλα κοπάδια με πουλιά που  ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια όπως σημυδόσπιζες, καρδερίνες, φλώρους κτλ.  Πρόκειται για πολύ κινητικό πουλί που περιπλανιέται σε μεγάλες  αποστάσεις ακόμα και όταν είναι σε αναπαραγωγική φάση. Χαρακτηριστικό  του είναι οι ακροβατικές ικανότητες που συχνά επιδεικνύει. Σκαρφαλώνει  με επιδεξιότητα και κρέμεται σχεδόν ανάποδα από τα κλαδιά όπως η  γαλαζοπαπαδίτσα, προκειμένου να τραφεί με σπόρους από σκλήθρα, σημύδες  και πλατάνια.
 Αρέσκεται να φωλιάζει σε ψηλά κλαδιά. Το ζευγάρι συνεργάζεται για το  χτίσιμο της ανοιχτής καλαθόσχημης φωλιά του, χρησιμοποιώντας μια  ποικιλία υλικών όπως πευκοβελόνες, λεπτά κλαδιά ή ξερά χόρτα, φτερά και  τρίχες ζώων. Η θηλυκιά γεννάει από 2-6 αυγά και μετά από επώαση 13  ημερών ξεπετάγονται οι νεοσσοί οι οποίοι χαίρουν της επιμελούς και  συνεχούς φροντίδας και των δύο γονέων τους. Ανεξαρτητοποιούνται σύντομα  και αφήνουν την φωλιά για να αφήσουν το ζευγάρι να επαναλάβει την  αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία.
 Κατά την αναπαραγωγική φάση το ζευγάρι αλλά και οι νεοσσοί, έχουν  ανάγκη από ζωικές πρωτεΐνες, για αυτό και συχνά θα τα δούμε να κυνηγούν  και έντομα. Εκτός από σπόρους και έντομα τρέφονται επίσης με λαχανικά  και φρούτα.
 Το πέταγμα τους είναι ελαφρύ και κυματιστό όπως όλες οι σπίζες, για  αυτό και κατά την εκτροφή τους από τους ανθρώπους έχουν ανάγκη από  μεγάλες κλούβες πτήσης. Το περιβάλλον στην κλούβα θα πρέπει να τους  θυμίζει το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον για αυτό και πολλοί εκτροφείς βάζουν  μέσα στην κλούβα κλαδιά από πεύκα, σκλήθρα και πλατάνια.
 Η διατροφή τους σε αιχμαλωσία θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει πλούσιο  μείγμα σπόρων για αγριοπούλια, λαχανικά, φρούτα, άφθονο καθαρό νερό,  όπως επίσης άμμο και σουπιοκόκκαλο.
 Το κελαηδημά του είναι μελωδικό και γεμάτο κελαριστά τιτιβίσματα,  καλέσματα, σφυρίγματα και τρίλιες σαν του φλώρου αλλά συχνά καταφέρνει  και μιμείται διάφορα άλλα πουλιά.
*Northern siskins*
Pine Siskin, (Carduelis pinus) Βόρεια Αμερική
     

Πηγή
http://www.katakali.net

----------


## panos70

μπραβο Βασιλη βλεπω το πηρες ζεστα κι αρχισες να ανεβαζεις ωραια θεματακια

----------


## αντρικος

Ωραιος βασιλη μπραβο και σωστα το ειπες εδω στη κυπρο το λεμε θκιολαρουι εχει που το λενε μπαστακτοκαναρο αλλα ειναι λαθος γιατι εκινο ειναι αλλο ειδος τα συνχιζουν κυριος με τα θυληκα που μοιαζουν με εκινα..

----------


## panaisompatsos

το λέμε και ..Φκιολαρούδιν ενίοτε, καλημέρα

----------


## Gardelius

*Το έχει παραπάρει " ζεστα" αυτο το come back!!!!!*  ::

----------


## αντρικος

σωστος ρε φιλε φκιολαρουι το λεω αλλα οι παραπανο θκιολαρουι :Happy:

----------


## orion

i love Carduelis Spinus  :Love0033:

----------


## giorgos11

επισης ζευγαρωνει σχετικα ευκολα σε ζευγαρωστρα

----------

